# Qual'è l'sms



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

*Qual'è l'sms*

più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente 

Escluse le ricariche regalate


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


a me faceva sciogliere quando mi arrivavano i suoi sms a notte fonda con solo il mio nome e puntini..


tipo

carla.........


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

un pò scucito come sms...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un pò scucito come sms...


lo so. ma racchiudeva tante cose.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *più bello o piacevole* che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


Il bonifico dello stipendio


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bonifico dello stipendio












  effettivamente...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

un cunnilingus serale solo per te!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho riso mezz'ora..


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un cunnilingus serale solo per te!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...che romanticone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate



Il più divertente quello in cui l'enel mi comunicava che era stata emessa una bolletta a mio nome di svariate migliaia di euro. Poi ho visto che non era uno scherzo e ho smesso di ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un cunnilingus serale solo per te!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è quel _solo per te _che m'inquieta


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

ma che razza di sms ricevete???
intendevo personali..cazzoni


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il più divertente quello in cui l'enel mi comunicava che era stata emessa una bolletta a mio nome di svariate migliaia di euro. *Poi ho visto che non era uno scherzo e ho smesso di ridere*


Terrorizzante, direi!


----------



## Old fischio (13 Maggio 2008)

"ho pregato un angelo per proteggerti, per aiutarti, per starti vicino e vegliare su di te.... ma oggi è tornato per dirmi..... addò cazz me mandat!!!"


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> "ho pregato un angelo per proteggerti, per aiutarti, per starti vicino e vegliare su di te.... ma oggi è tornato per dirmi.....  *addò **cazz me mandat!!!"*
















   l'angelo era napoletano eh


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bonifico dello stipendio



Ti amo mio _fevoce fichingo_


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


Con te è impossibile ormai comunicare!!
Mi fai una ricarica? ;-)))


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con te è impossibile ormai comunicare!!
> Mi fai una ricarica? ;-)))


chiedere è lecito...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

quando c'era stata l'anno scorso una bella nevicata ,alle 8,00 dal mio capo mi arriva questo sms

stai a casa oggi che le strade sono inagibili 

	
	
		
		
	


	









_quanto ti ho amato e quanto ti amo non lo saiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti amo mio _fevoce fichingo_


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


Vuoi sposarmi?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vuoi sposarmi?


Questo era quello più divertente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Terrorizzante, direi!


Lasciamo perdere. Tra me e il mio coinquilino dovremmo girargli due stipendi e un po' a testa, per pagarla. A proposito, avrei bisogno di un avvocato, qualcuno mi sa indirizzare a Milano?

Quanto all'sms personale (come se quello non lo fosse abbastanza :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mentre ero in malattia (lo sono ancora) ho trovato "simpatico" l'sms della mia collega con cui mi comunicava che mi avevano dato un aumento di stipendio. (come sono matarialista).

divertenti e piacevoli ne ho tanti in mente, ma estrapolati dal contesto non vogliono dire una mazza


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo era quello più divertente?



Bastardo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Vuoi sposarmi?


chi è che non fa una proposta del genere per sms...


----------



## tatitati (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me faceva sciogliere quando mi arrivavano i suoi sms a notte fonda con solo il mio nome e puntini..
> 
> 
> tipo
> ...


 


















Carla.. mi fai morire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo era quello più divertente?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere. Tra me e il mio coinquilino dovremmo girargli due stipendi e un po' a testa, per pagarla. A proposito, avrei bisogno di un avvocato, qualcuno mi sa indirizzare a Milano?
> 
> Quanto all'sms personale (come se quello non lo fosse abbastanza :balloon
> 
> ...


Infatti...per quello citavo quello del bonifico


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi è che non fa una proposta del genere per sms...


Certo...le cose importanti invece, è meglio dirle di persona


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

...ma è la condizione in cui mi è stato scritto, non l'sms in se stesso...me lo ha scritto una mia ex poco prima che scoprissi un tradimento...


----------



## La Lupa (13 Maggio 2008)

A... quindi era quello simpatico?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma è la condizione in cui mi è stato scritto, non l'sms in se stesso...me lo ha scritto una mia ex poco prima che scoprissi un tradimento...












  si portava avanti?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








minchiuzza, ma che donne conosci air..tutte tu


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si portava avanti??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Air...ora capisco perchè sei paranoico....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

comunque vuoi sposarmi via sms è ganzo

anche perchè, cicci, carta canta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo...le cose importanti invece, è meglio dirle di persona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma è la condizione in cui mi è stato scritto, non l'sms in se stesso...me lo ha scritto una mia ex poco prima che scoprissi un tradimento...


In realtà te lo scrisse il suo amante per levarsela di torno


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque vuoi sposarmi via sms è ganzo
> 
> anche perchè, cicci, carta canta


----------



## La Lupa (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque vuoi sposarmi via sms è ganzo
> 
> anche perchè, cicci, carta canta


Eeeeee.... non lo so.

Bisognerebbe chiederlo all'amico di Brigola.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Uè, brigolina, ha cantato poi il merlo?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeeee.... non lo so.
> 
> Bisognerebbe chiederlo all'amico di Brigola.
> 
> ...












  ma non l'aveva scritto air?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque vuoi sposarmi via sms è ganzo
> 
> anche perchè, cicci, carta canta


Se gli mandi subito dopo un virus via cell....no!


----------



## La Lupa (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non l'aveva scritto air?


Carletta... questo qui:



> un cunnilingus serale solo per te!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeeee.... non lo so.
> 
> Bisognerebbe chiederlo all'amico di Brigola.
> 
> Uè, brigolina, ha cantato poi il merlo?


non fate le cagone. L'sms del mio amico era spiritoso....ma quel solo per te in effetti mi lascia perplessa....


----------



## La Lupa (13 Maggio 2008)

Eccoli lì.
Niente merlo, era una papera.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Evvabbè Brugolì, vieni con noi... se te la senti c'è un caso difficile di glande insensibile...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non fate le cagone. L'sms del mio amico era spiritoso....ma quel solo per te in effetti mi lascia perplessa....


perchè perplessa?
era chiarissimo
questa sera.


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eccoli lì.
> Niente merlo, era una papera.
> 
> 
> ...


 
credevo fosse amore......


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Mi sono stati inviati moltissimi sms carini e romantici....


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sono stati inviati moltissimi sms carini e romantici....


anche a me sai schifosetta???
mica mi propongono solo cunnilingus serali..


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sono stati inviati moltissimi sms carini e romantici....


immagino, pure a me... meno romantici...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> anche a me sai schifosetta???
> mica mi propongono solo cunnilingus serali..


Oggi sono romantica.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vi voglio bene....


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oggi sono romantica.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


messaggio da alghero

il mare 
il sole
le stelle 
e poi  tu...



scritta in sardo...che c'ho messo qualche oretta a tradurla..


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> messaggio da alghero
> 
> il mare
> il sole
> ...


Sono legato a te come una cozza allo scoglio.....


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> messaggio da alghero
> 
> il mare
> il sole
> ...


Approposito di stelle:

Guarda quello spicchio di luna...vedi quelle due stelle che vi stan sopra? son i miei occhi che ti accompagnano nella notte...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Approposito di stelle:
> 
> Guarda quello spicchio di luna...vedi quelle due stelle che vi stan sopra? son i miei occhi che ti accompagnano nella notte...


mi auguro che tu non abbia spedito questo testo a nessuna...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi auguro che tu non abbia spedito questo testo a nessuna...













vorrei essere un pulcino
non per dirti pio pio
ma per dirti amore mio 

	
	
		
		
	


	








eh fedi?? và che bell'sms pronto che ti ho procurato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vorrei essere un pulcino
> non per dirti pio pio
> ma per dirti amore mio
> 
> ...





































































































































siete cattive, e io mi sto per fare la pipì addosso!


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi auguro che tu non abbia spedito questo testo a nessuna...


Brutta cartaimpecorita, l'ho ricevuto....ma che ne sai tu di afflati? Passami ringhio!!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Brutta cartaimpecorita, l'ho ricevuto....ma che ne sai tu di afflati? Passami ringhio!!


afflati??? no intiendo...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vorrei essere un pulcino
> non per dirti pio pio
> ma per dirti amore mio
> 
> ...


Occhio che lo sai che li tengo tutti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










E poi me li girano anche in pvt!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Brutta cartaimpecorita, l'ho ricevuto....ma che ne sai tu di afflati? Passami ringhio!!


e chi te lo mandò?
alda merini? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









comunque quello del pio pio non è male...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

*questo è vero...*

suo sms..."se fossi qui, guarderemmo questa splendida luna assieme"
mia risposta..."se fossi qui tu, dopo guarderemmo la cometa!"


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> suo sms..."se fossi qui, guarderemmo questa splendida luna assieme"
> mia risposta..."se fossi qui tu, dopo guarderemmo la cometa!"


 
e poi dice a me romanticona...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Maggio 2008)

[

questa è una citazione di "Top Secret!"


quote=Lettrice;261816]Ti amo mio _fevoce fichingo_[/quote]


i 2 sms più significativi:

- Prendimi, fammi tua colma di te ogni centimetro e poni dolcemente fine al mio tormento (me lo mandò una tizia più di 4 anni fa. Da allora ho cambiato 3 cellulari ma quell'sms lo tengo).

- L'afgano sulla slitta ha la fava lunga e ritta. Viene apposta da Kabul per ficcartelo nel cul. non pensare che fa male, pensa solo buon Natale (sms mandato nel periodo delle feste).


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Occhio che lo sai che li tengo tutti.*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oih madonnina!!
anche quelli hot?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









quando te li girano i pvt fai  celo celo manca??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

Senza offesa ...ma non sono granché...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Senza offesa ...ma non sono granché...


 
concordo
allora w i cunnilingus serali...siete scarsi


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oih madonnina!!
> anche quelli hot??
> 
> 
> ...


 
SOPRATTUTTO quelli hot!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e poi dice a me romanticona...


Ti ho riconosciuta perchè lo sono anche io, come puoi ben vedere


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> SOPRATTUTTO quelli hot!!


ma che memory card c'hai?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















io quelli hot li cancello sempre perchè se ho un incidente e guardano il cell  faccio un figurone di cacca


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> suo sms..."se fossi qui, guarderemmo questa splendida luna assieme"
> mia risposta..."se fossi qui tu, dopo guarderemmo la cometa!"


non l'ho mica capita...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non l'ho mica capita...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

ari-ari-curiosity!!!

a me pare che nun ve state a rendiconta' delle strunzate megagalattiche che state dicendo... 

(manco li sbarbati e pischelletti)...

ma perche' nun ve sparate gia' li sms del 3 anno, cosi' er quadro de sta processione arriva prima in piazza???































Ps: FALSI ED IPOCRITI...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


Il più bello : mio figlio minore che mi diceva "Papà ti voglio bene" prima di andare a dormire, quando si era lontani

Il più divertente: " Ho voglia di salsiccia "


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che memory card c'hai??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4Giga...anni e anni di sms...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il più bello : mio figlio minore che mi diceva "Papà ti voglio bene" prima di andare a dormire, quando si era lontani
> 
> Il più divertente: " Ho voglia di salsiccia "


generica?? 

se elevi il giro magara te mannano sms di sto tenore...

"Ho voglia della salsiccia di San Michele"....

colgo l'occasione per dire che la zampina l'e' bbona.... ma io sto parlando dell'originale pero'....

poi ninzo'...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 4Giga...anni e anni di sms...


ce li rileggeremo insieme quando saremo due vecchiarelli


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> generica??
> 
> se elevi il giro magara te mannano sms di sto tenore...
> 
> ...


Me la sò magnata coi pupi ieri sera, in loco..... cotta alla brace, fumante, col Primitivo di Gioia del Colle... Nà favola

Comunque la gentil donzella che me l'ha mandata si riferiva proprio a quella di San Michele.... Però subito dopo ha gradito anche quella del laico....


----------



## Old matilde (13 Maggio 2008)

armata di ago e filo rammendo i calzini la sera.... ma il giorno dopo:

"il tuo pungente ricordo ha lasciato lo schienale della poltrona per conficcarsi nel mio groppone. Ti penso con ficcante dolore."


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Me la sò magnata coi pupi ieri seri, in loco..... cotta alla brace, fumante, col Primitivo di Gioia del Colle... Nà favola
> 
> Comunque la gentil donzella che me l'ha mandata si riferiva proprio a quella di San Michele.... Però subito dopo ha gradito anche quella del laico....


intanto un bel vaffankulo, non per la donzella ma per la zampina...

Ps: comunque per il resto... ne sei certo???.... 

(er primitivo stordisce...)


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> armata di ago e filo rammendo i calzini la sera.... ma il giorno dopo:
> 
> "il tuo pungente ricordo ha lasciato lo schienale della poltrona per conficcarsi nel mio groppone. Ti penso con ficcante dolore."


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> armata di ago e filo rammendo i calzini la sera.... ma il giorno dopo:
> 
> "il tuo pungente ricordo ha lasciato lo schienale della poltrona per conficcarsi nel mio groppone. Ti penso con ficcante dolore."



non male


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> intanto un bel vaffankulo, non per la donzella ma per la zampina...
> 
> Ps: comunque per il resto... ne sei certo???....
> 
> (er primitivo stordisce...)


 
Ma io bevo pochissimo !!!!!!

Comunque è vero.... Ha pure chiesto il bis, il tris, il poker......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> armata di ago e filo rammendo i calzini la sera.... ma il giorno dopo:
> 
> "il tuo pungente ricordo ha lasciato lo schienale della poltrona per conficcarsi nel mio groppone. Ti penso con ficcante dolore."








  primo premio!


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> primo premio!


Persa, accetti una modifica al tuo nome Utente ?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> armata di ago e filo rammendo i calzini la sera.... ma il giorno dopo:
> 
> "il tuo pungente ricordo ha lasciato lo schienale della poltrona per conficcarsi nel mio groppone. Ti penso con ficcante dolore."


figurt' che te scriverebbe co' n'elettroshock...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma io bevo pochissimo !!!!!!
> 
> Comunque è vero.... Ha pure chiesto il bis, il tris, il poker......


eeeeeeeeeeeecccccchhhhheeeeeemaaaaaarrroooonnnnn..

comunque a 10 diamo la bambola...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eeeeeeeeeeeecccccchhhhheeeeeemaaaaaarrroooonnnnn..
> 
> comunque a 10 diamo la bambola...


Se è gonfiabile gradisco......


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se è gonfiabile gradisco......


era... 

se ce tappi er bus' la fai contenta... e' un po' ammosciata...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> era...
> 
> se ce tappi er bus' la fai contenta... e' un po' ammosciata...


Allora è usata !!!!  

Auè, la tua non la voglio mica, neh ?


----------



## Old matilde (13 Maggio 2008)

diciamo che rendo la vita "movimentata" "ricca di novità"















Lui domenica mi chiede cosa ho voglia di fare... un giringiro, piantare pomodori...  solite cose...
ho risposto: 
*Facciamo un figlio?

*non ha apprezzato molto, non capisco il perchè


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus, il contrasto tra avatar e nick è troppo comico..... Caciocavallo-Jesus.... No vabè....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora è usata !!!!
> 
> Auè, la tua non la voglio mica, neh ?



ma io non posso tenerla... uno di questi giorni l'abbandonero' in autostrada sperando che nun trovi la strada de casa oseno' che siocc' pe' mi' moje... brancola...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> diciamo che rendo la vita "movimentata" "ricca di novità"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


devi piantare cavoli allora, anziche' pomodori...

non t'ha voluto riprendere.... brao' te rispetta..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Persa, accetti una modifica al tuo nome Utente ?


?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ?


minkia prof. mo' vale a suggeri'??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2008)

bello e divertente:
ti immagino come una caramella: l'involucro invitante, colorato e fantasioso; a + strati da togliere uno dopo l'altro, lentamente , con l'acquolina in bocca. E poi arrivare al cuore, profumato, dolce....vabbuò me lo vendo come spot alla sperlari...


ancora....
lo stesso tuo pensiero di ieri. te ne vai dalla testa un attimo.....? ci sei solo tu lì, ormai


----------



## Old casa71 (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


 
me ne ha scritti tanti, di solito tutti concentrati in poche giornate ..... di regola quando era solo in treno o in giro per convegni ......... tanti non li posso scrivere ma quello che mi è piaciuto di piu' è stato solo uno ricevuto alle 8.30 della mattina ..... "buongiorno...."


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Verba volant.............


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi auguro che tu non abbia spedito questo testo a nessuna...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> diciamo che rendo la vita "movimentata" "ricca di novità"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> più bello o piacevole che abbiate mai ricevuto? O quello più divertente
> 
> Escluse le ricariche regalate


Mah.. 
un mio ex, per richiamarmi all'ordine ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   scriveva il mio cognome senza vocali con un punto esclamativo (es: Hack --> Hck!) ... lo faceva spesso durante il giorno..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  . 

Con la mia amica, per salutarci durante le rispettive influenze, abbiamo inaugurato il saluto "Taffettà" (vedi _Frankenstein Junior _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2aqluTtCFk)..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo aver scritto ad un mio amico (il solito, Giusy) "scusami, arriverò in ritardo, devo ancora farmi la doccia" mi ha risposto "non formalizzarti: vieni nuda e puzzolente ma vieniiiii!!!!! in nome della nostra amicizia sarò nudo e puzzerò anch'io!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mah..
> un mio ex, per richiamarmi all'ordine (
> 
> 
> ...


Quell'uomo è unico!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quell'uomo è unico!


Voglio il numero!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

Recitava "Miciolidia,  Io sono il prezzo che dovrai pagare per essere felice. "



Ma non fa testo, questi era ed è pazzo. lo ricordo perchè il tono perentorio fece un certo effetto.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

*vulvia*



> Dopo aver scritto ad un mio amico (il solito, Giusy) "scusami, arriverò in ritardo, devo ancora farmi la doccia" mi ha risposto "non formalizzarti: vieni nuda e puzzolente ma vieniiiii!!!!! in nome della nostra amicizia sarò nudo e puzzerò anch'io!"


tenero lui...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Recitava "Miciolidia,  Io sono il prezzo che dovrai pagare per essere felice. "
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non fa testo, questi era ed è pazzo. lo ricordo perchè il tono perentorio fece un certo effetto.


Ma vaffanculo vai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ti prego dimmi che l' hai brutalmente percosso...


----------



## Old Addos (13 Maggio 2008)

*Strano ma vero*

Quello di Nada Mas che preannunciava il suo passaggio nella mia città , per ragioni di lavoro , un paio d' anni fa ;

passammo un' oretta a chiacchierare al tavolino di un bar del centro ; ad un tratto si palesò un uomo anziano , non molto bene in arnese , chiedendo una sigaretta ; nè Nada nè io fumiamo , per cui Nada prese un tovagliolino di carta , ci mise i salatini dell' aperitivo e glielo porse ; quello se ne andò ringraziando ;

insomma , la nostra buona azione quotidiana.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ?


Utente Santa ? Dubito !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Utente Santa ? Dubito !


Ma la mia santità è chiaramente ironica ...ed è riferita alla mia pazienza e riflessione ....visti la reazione e i tempi di reazione...

Però Santa ...dubito ...è carina


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Utente Santa ad Oltranza.


Per il dopo resistenza... Non molleremo mai...la la la... non molleremo mai... la la lala... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bestia t'ho fatto un popo di coro da stadio...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la mia santità è chiaramente ironica ...ed è riferita alla mia pazienza e riflessione ....visti la reazione e i tempi di reazione...
> 
> Però Santa ...dubito ...è carina


Mannaggia !!!! Ma sempre per culo mi dovete prendere ?



























Che la tua santità era ironica...... ci ero arrivato da solo !!!!

Uè che io talvolta faccio lo scemo per non andare in guerra......


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mannaggia !!!! Ma sempre per culo mi dovete prendere ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Utente Colonnello Aureliano Buendia


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Utente Santa ad Oltranza.
> 
> 
> Per il dopo resistenza... Non molleremo mai...la la la... non molleremo mai... la la lala...
> ...


Guarda cosa può fare un "la la la" spostato di un cm...

Non la la la molleremo mai..... Non la la la molleremo mai....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

No!!!!!!
Utente Professor Ferdinando Fonticchia!

(vd. tutti pazzi per RDS!)


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Utente Colonnello Aureliano Buendia


Aggiudicato !!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Guarda cosa può fare un "la la la" spostato di un cm...
> 
> Non la la la molleremo mai..... Non la la la molleremo mai....


Quella l'ha gia' mollata la la la ... e' da un pezzo che l'ha da... la la la lalla...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Persa non me ne volere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...m'ha provocata...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quella l'ha gia' mollata la la la ... e' da un pezzo che l'ha da... la la la lalla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io lo sapevo già.... Io lo sapevo già....

Perchè avrei suggerito il cambio di avatar, allora ?


----------

